# Oh, finally somewhere I can post something.



## Westwood (Jan 10, 2015)

Hello! 

So at first I couldn't figure out why I couldn't post in the fiction forum... something tells me it is because I am a new member. That's understandable, but I literally just wasted 30 minutes trying to figure out how to post a thread... oh well, I guess I'll start here introducing myself...

But that's just it, isn't it?

I don't really believe people are really going to read this, and even if you do, it's not like it has any impact. Well, hopefully after I submit this, I'll be able to post a draft I was working on for critique, but that could take a few days to get feedback. Well, at least I have somewhere to start. I mean to say, this forum seems pretty chill. Not that many people online, however. I hope that's because it's 6:07 where I am now...

With respect,
West


----------



## Boofy (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey there! Just a heads up, you need ten meaningful posts in order to post your own work ^^

I'm Boofy, nice to meet you. I was pessimistic when I joined, too. Everyone is great though, if you stick around and get to know them you can be part of a really unique community, heh :3

Oh and, people are probably just out or relaxing, as it's Saturday :3


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi Westwood. It sounds like you're in my time zone. East Coast US?  

Yes you will need ten meaningful posts anywhere except the word games and procrastination forums as they won't count towards your post count. Afterwards you will then be able to post your creative works. You will also be able to choose your own avatar and signature.


So get a feel of the place. Maybe do a critique or two. Get involved in discussions. There is a lot you can do here.

So welcome to the forums


----------



## Westwood (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi, Boofy! 

I enjoyed the speed of response. A sign, maybe, that this is a good place for me? And thank you for the tip, I had just figured out which forums I could post on and which I could not, represented by the blue and white chat bubbles. Those should probably be footnoted somewhere, or they probably already are, I'm just too lazy to go hunt down where. I hope to stick around, and in effect, I hope to see nice people such as yourself around here, too.


----------



## Boofy (Jan 10, 2015)

Rawr! Happy to be of service. If you're ever in need of a feline, friendly face or you have any questions, or you just need someone to chat to, I'm your girl.  ^^


----------



## aj47 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey, welcome to the community.   

Helpfully, there is a link called Rules at the top of the page.  It includes a FAQ.

We're a diverse lot, so you're highly likely to find like-minded folks with similar goals and interests to your own.

And although games don't count toward your post total...they are kinda fun.  

Look around, jump into a discussion or critique some work.  There's plenty of ways to knock off those ten posts.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome Westwood! We aren't the largest writing site on the net, but we try to go for quality over quantity. Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Blade (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forums.



			
				Westwood said:
			
		

> I hope that's because it's 6:07 where I am now...



If you are talking 6:07 EST it is certainly not going to very busy or agreeable. (people either up too late or too earlyukel Depending on where you are there are going to be some busier times than others, (blame Pacific Ocean:distant although the forums have members from all around the world.

I see you have enough posts to put up some material for comment. Please look around the boards and see all that is going on. If you have any questions please ask. Good luck in your endeavors.:encouragement:


----------



## Awanita (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome Westwood. I think you will find many supportive people here. I have felt very comfortable and welcomed. Take care I am just around the corner at the Equa Vdali reservation if you need anything. Wado Awanita.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Westwood. Yeah, sorry that you learned about the 10-post rule the hard way. It's put in place to keep Mustard from setting up dummy accounts and posting genres he doesn't want associated with him. I know who that young adult, goth romance short was from, Must 

It's not a hyperactive forum, but everything gets looked at eventually. Gumby was not exaggerating with quality over quantity. There are some talented folk that wander the threads.


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 16, 2015)

Westwood said:


> ...I don't really believe people are really going to read this, and even if you do, it's not like it has any impact.



Guess what? 

Yes, people do read these Introductory Posts from New Members. In fact, we _really do_ like reading them and we will enthusiastically take the opportunity to respond to them. New Members are important! 



> Well, hopefully after I submit this, I'll be able to post a draft I was working on for critique, but that could take a few days to get feedback. Well, at least I have somewhere to start. I mean to say, this forum seems pretty chill. Not that many people online, however. I hope that's because it's 6:07 where I am now...



As of this posting, there were over 800 different users viewing the forum and around 90 members and 750 "guests." We have over 16,000 registered members, with around 1800 "Active" members. (Members who visit and post frequently.) Considering the large number of sub-forums we have, we also have pretty good activity across the spectrum of forum topics.

The point of all that is to let you know that finding active discussions and interacting with fellow forum members is pretty easy, here.  There aren't many "dead" subforums on WF, which is great, since there's almost always some sort of discussion going on that you can jump into. And, we encourage that sort of interaction! That's why we have a 10 post limit before you can start submitting your work for critiques and reviews in the forums set-aside for that purpose. We enjoy receiving submissions and many members enthusiastically provide critiques and reviews for them. But, we also want Members to interact with each other to share ideas, points of view, discuss subjects they're interested in, etc.. That's the sort of thing that helps build a strong community. 

It's my pleasure to welcome you to Writingforums.com! Dive in, anywhere, and join a discussion or start one of your own. Once you reach ten posts, which is very easy to do, in forums outside of "Word Games" and the "Procrastination" forums, as mrmustard16 stated, you can start posting your submissions for review and critique. I think you'll be very pleased with the responses you get, not only for your submissions, but in any of the threads you participate in. (You can even offer your own crtiques of other's work, if you wish, while building towards the opportunity to post your own.)

Welcome to WF! If you ever need any assistance with anything relating to using the forums or with help on writing issues, don't hesitate to contact a "Mentor" (The members with Purple names). That's one of the things we do and we're happy to do it!


----------



## escorial (Jan 17, 2015)

View attachment 7249


----------

